# International breeders



## forest (Jul 10, 2017)

Good afternoon:

Is there an international breeder list?

Thank you.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

In a word, no. Each association would have a list of it's own members. For instance, the Poodle Club of America would have a list of all those who've paid to join that association... as would the PCC - Canada... PCO - Ontario. Associations from other countries would have the same structure.

As far as I know there is no international association. Hard enuf to get TWO Poodle people to agree let alone those worldwide.


----------



## forest (Jul 10, 2017)

Ha. Thanks.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Countryboy said:


> In a word, no. Each association would have a list of it's own members. For instance, the Poodle Club of America would have a list of all those who've paid to join that association... as would the PCC - Canada... PCO - Ontario. Associations from other countries would have the same structure.
> 
> As far as I know there is no international association. Hard enuf to get TWO Poodle people to agree let alone those worldwide.


Haha! Ain't THAT the truth!


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Depending on what country/countries you are looking at, there are some that aren't just that individual country's FCI club. Like this one for Scandinavia- Poodles in Scandinavia - Welcome Generally, for whatever country you are looking at, there will be a poodle breed club(or multiple ones) for that country's kennel club. Germany alone has several VDH(their FCI registry) poodle clubs, I think there are 4 or 5 now. Most kennel club websites also have a breeder listing or breeder referral email.

In what country are you looking for a poodle?


----------

